# Fracino Piccino Maintenance



## Nleng (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I'm considering buying a cheap, used Piccino.

This would be my first 'proper' espresso machine after buying a Delongi Dedica earlier this year.

The condition of the Piccino is described as used, but in good working order. So I'm assuming no glaring issues. However, I plan to deep clean and replace any parts of the machine that look especially worn regardless.

I unfortunately have limited mechanical expertise. So I'm wondering how difficult this task might be and whether guides illustrating different maintenance procedures are available?

Are there any faults I should be looking for, or conscious of, before I buy? Are older models more susceptible to certain faults? Do specific components tend to need replacing after set periods of use?

I'd rather not dig myself a hole so honest opinions on the amount of work and the level of investment needed would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Nleng said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm considering buying a cheap, used Piccino.
> 
> ...


 I have a Piccino and it's a great little machine ~ usually making three shots a day in lockdown 😞
Second hand machines are always a bit/lot of a gamble. 
I always use bottled water to slow down limescale in the boiler, some regions have lovely soft water and some people don't care about scaling up their boiler, they sell it as it's starting to fail!
Buying from a member is usually a lot safer, but it isn't a guarantee.The Piccino is made in Birmingham, the spares arrive in a day or two. I've needed some steam wand washers and a pipe to boiler connector, which needed some stripping down to get a spanner onto it.

It's hard to tell about the boiler and you need to take sellers opinions with a pinch of salt usually. It is a machine that can be worked on, the layout is simple enough and it's not overcomplicated. I like having separate shots and steam boilers as you can do both at once, but I don't usually.

You can tell a lot about it by a thorough investigate before buying, you can see that mine has been cared for but you can't see inside the boilers.

Good luck whatever you do and if you get it, let me know.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's always tricky, depending on where you purchase the machine and how it's been used there could be lots of scale, so the machine would need descaling, not that hard to do....although it doesn't have a hot water tap, so you may have to find more creative ways to drain the boilers.

Budget for:



a spare group gasket


steam valve


Possibly a pump


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

How cheap is it? Cheap enough that you can afford a service and some parts or not so cheap and need a working machine?


----------

